# Tow Vehicle



## flyfisher (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi There 
I am fairly new to this forum.
We bought a new 2007 21rs Outback this past summer. We currently tow it with a 2004 F150 4.6L v8.

My company lease is up on this truck and my choice in replacement trucks is a 2007 Toyota Tacoma TRD rated fro 6500 lbs or a Nissian Frontier rated for 6500 lbs.

My TT weighs 5000lbs loaded. What would you suggest I choose for a TV.

thanks 
Jon


----------



## 32BHDS (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi Jon. You should be OK with either. The GVW is 6510 on your unit. Too bad you have to give the Ford up. Steve


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Thats a bummer that they are dropping you to a mid size. I bet youll feel the difference towing between the ford and the littler pu's. Go drive them both and pick the one that feels best. Your 21 will be pushing either to its limits.

Carey


----------



## flyfisher (Aug 22, 2006)

thanks for your thoughts. 
I am going to miss the Ford for sure. It is a free vehicle to use and I don't have to pay for the gas either so I guess I will have to live with the choice I make. I know it will be a tough tow either way I go.

I am leaning towards the Toyota.

Thanks 
Jon


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Real bummer to hear the lease is up
But like already mentioned you may be pushing the limits
Let us know how you make out

Don


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

It's going to be close! Your going to feel it. Select the Toyota since it has a longer wheel base.

Good Luck!


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Hi Flyfisher







,

I have a 21RS and tow it with a F150 (see sig). When I bought the 21RS I had a 2002 Tacoma TRD. I had convinced myself that it could tow the trailer ok. There were two big problems: The short wheel base and not enough power. The truck is also narrower than a standard size pickup. The short wheel base contributed to sway and bouncyness. There wasn't enough power to do anything other than stay in the slow lane and hope you never came to a hill or someone going slower than you. The wind-load on the 21RS behind the Tacoma was significant too. The narrowness made it hard to keep the trailer centered in your lane. Try and find some mirrors that stick out far enough that you can see ok... I had to make some.

On the 2002, the tow capacity was based on having the tow package which was not offered as an actual thing you could get. It included the hitch, which I got and a different fan clutch, which I put on. Without the special fan clutch and the hitch, the tow rating was the standard 5000lbs.

I towed the 21RS around California about 1500 miles before I gave up and moved to the F150. With the smaller truck you could never relax while towing. It was down right scary. With the F150, it's a breeze. No problems what so ever. We have been all over California and Oregon with it.

I seem to remember there was a forum member (sorry, it might have been RV Net) who was pulling his Outback with a Tacoma TRD and he had the super-chager option. He finally gave up too and went to a bigger truck.

In summary, yes you are within Toyota published specs for the smaller truck to pull the 21RS but the bigger truck will do it so much better. I loved the Tacoma and hated to give it up.

By the way, I realize the 2006 Tacoma and Frontier are a bit different from the 2002 models but not enough IMHO to make any difference.

Walter


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Jon,

I gotta say, I am not thrilled with the prospect of using either of those vehicles to pull your Outback around with. Their small size and light weight is just not conducive to safely pulling such a trailer.

We spend a lot of time around here, tossing around tow ratings and the various factors that affect them (i.e.: Payload, passengers, options, etc.), but one factor that we tend to neglect is the type of vehicle being towed and how it plays into the equation. As an example, the two trucks you mentioned are rated to tow 6,500 pounds. But there is 6,500 pounds, and then there is 6,500 pounds. And a utility trailer loaded up to 6,500 pounds, is a different tin of Kipper than a 6,500 pound boat which is a different towing situation than a 6,500 pound camping trailer. You have to factor in other aspects such as frontal area, crosswind exposure and aerodynamics in general. Things like center of gravity also play a role.

In other words, while either of those vehicles may be more than capable of towing a boat or small trailer of similar weight, I think they are seriously out of their league when it comes to trying to keep that big TT under control in an extreme situation.

Sorry to be a downer about this, but these are issues that really need to be considered. Good luck with your decision, and above all... Stay safe!

Happy Trials,
Doug


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Any chance that the leasing dealer would give you a good deal on buying the Ford? Maybe that is not in your financial picture, but I don't think you'll like towing your Outback with either of the choices you have.

Considering weight, size, aerodynamics, wind (crosswind), tongue weight, etc., I think you will liken your towing experience to the old saying, "The tail wagging the dog!"

Another thing to think about - IF you were to get into an accident, and IF the police determine that, for some reason, the cause of the accident was due to your tow vehicle not being able to safely tow/stop your trailer (overloaded), would your insurance company pay for any/all damages IF they determine that you were negligent in choosing a suitable vehicle for towing? Most insurance companies will use ANY excuse to get out of paying.

I'm not sure if this scenario applies to you, but ultimately, you must be the one to decide.

Just my $.02 (and consider that I've never towed with either of these trucks). But the numbers bother me - no room for error or the unexpected - and if there's one thing I've learned about driving, in general - expect the unexpected.

Mike


----------



## flyfisher (Aug 22, 2006)

Thank you all for your thoughts. I very much value your opinions.
This is a tough decision to make. I love the Ford I must say.

I will review my options and see if there is anything else I am able to choose.

Jon


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Glad to hear we could be of assistance, Jon!








Let us know what you end up doing.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

